# How do I remove.......



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I am doing a bid where the homeowner let their child use the living room wall as a coloring book. There is crayon on almost 50% of the wall.
Should I just cover it up with a stain blocker, or should I try to remove it with another method? Any suggestions?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Clean it off as best as you can and then prime with a stain blocking primer


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Crayons are wax.Good luck.I do allot of work for Head Start.1of their schools I did last year we put 4 coats of kilz then 2 coats of Pro Mar 200 semi over it.A week later they called and said it was bleeding through!!!! 2 more coats of Bin & 2 more finish coats it finally covered WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paintsplater (Mar 3, 2010)

I would clean it the best u can, may want to use some goof off or something like that. and then use an oil base stain blocker


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Goof Off and sand, folowed by BIN's.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

agree..clean and shellac base sealer. To be sure it doesn't present a problem in the future(I'm gonna need some help here) SW used to make a product that made it easy to wipe off crayons etc. It's a 2 coat process. I painted a house in the late 90's where the son was autistic and he used to write on the walls all the time. Anyone remember the product? This might be a good recommendation for the homeowner.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

PErsonally I use baby oil to remove crayon, then use a good dish soap to wash off the oily residue caused by this, it's SUPER easy, ZERO fumes, and doesn't soften up the wall paint like goof-off.

Lesson well learnt with young twin girls:thumbup:

Then go ahead with your primer


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> PErsonally I use baby oil to remove crayon, then use a good dish soap to wash off the oily residue caused by this, it's SUPER easy, ZERO fumes, and doesn't soften up the wall paint like goof-off.
> 
> Lesson well learnt with young twin girls:thumbup:
> 
> Then go ahead with your primer


I think i actually learned something:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladypainter34 (Mar 12, 2010)

Me To !!!!! Thanks


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> PErsonally I use baby oil to remove crayon, then use a good dish soap to wash off the oily residue caused by this, it's SUPER easy, ZERO fumes, and doesn't soften up the wall paint like goof-off.
> 
> Lesson well learnt with young twin girls:thumbup:
> 
> Then go ahead with your primer


I have used baby oil as well to remove crayon. Good call!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

there are many oils that remove things like scotch tape adhesive, pine pitch, crayon, and even epoxy resin. Mineral oil was first told to me, but I've had success with baby, and corn (yes, cooking oil).

And they clean oil paint off the hands.

as said, make sure you wash the oil off before applying paint.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow thanks for the input,
I think I am going to try the whole baby oil thing. I will let you know how it works out. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder if orange oil will remove it? I know there are some wax remover you can get at the 
auto parts store, but it may remove the paint also.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> PErsonally I use baby oil to remove crayon, then use a good dish soap to wash off the oily residue caused by this, it's SUPER easy, ZERO fumes, and doesn't soften up the wall paint like goof-off.
> 
> Lesson well learnt with young twin girls:thumbup:
> 
> Then go ahead with your primer


Thanks for the tip, never heard of that....but then again, never had to remove crayons.


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

painterdude said:


> agree..clean and shellac base sealer. To be sure it doesn't present a problem in the future(I'm gonna need some help here) SW used to make a product that made it easy to wipe off crayons etc. It's a 2 coat process. I painted a house in the late 90's where the son was autistic and he used to write on the walls all the time. Anyone remember the product? This might be a good recommendation for the homeowner.


Yea, that was SW called "Everclean". It's not available anymore. It was one of the first washable scrubable flats. It worked well! But talk about stink! You needed a respirator when applying it.

frisky


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

dubinpainting said:


> I am doing a bid where the homeowner let their child use the living room wall as a coloring book. There is crayon on almost 50% of the wall.
> Should I just cover it up with a stain blocker, or should I try to remove it with another method? Any suggestions?


My fav. all time wall stain cleaner is Denatured Alcohol. I would be lost with out it. Heads up, you can test if you have an oil or latex paint on the substrate with Den.Alch. If oil , it won't come off on a paper towel. If latex it will, very quickly.

frisky


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Urine does "a much better job"
Go in the bathroom, and fill a cup with pee....whiie, it is still warm !! Put small amount in mouth, then "spit" on wall...use a warm rage to wipe.
repeat process until clean.


----------

